# couple new image transfers...



## terri (Oct 27, 2004)

I was using up the last of my Polapan 100 film and digging through old slides.   I found these.

Polapan is the fast 4x5 sheet film that imparts a more golden tone to image transfers.   I usually rework them a bit (as I've done here) with pastel pencils to get a more colorful rendition, once I've put them through the vinegar bath.

Butterfly:








Wine:


----------



## Corry (Oct 27, 2004)

Beautiful!!!!!  I love that first one!!!!


----------



## terri (Oct 27, 2004)

Thank you, Corry!   I actually had done that one before and sold it last month, so I wanted to re-do it.   

The hubby (wine-geek) is more partial the second one.   He thinks butterflies are boring.


----------



## Corry (Oct 27, 2004)

Don't know if I can afford it right now, but how much to make another one and sell it to me???  You don't have to if it's too much trouble...just wonderin!!!


----------



## terri (Oct 27, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Don't know if I can afford it right now, but how much to make another one and sell it to me???  You don't have to if it's too much trouble...just wonderin!!!



Gosh...the girl who bought the transfer also bought the emulsion lift of the same shot....she couldn't decide.   I'd never had that happen before!  What _is_ it about this little butterfly??  

I made two, actually.        I'll tell you what I'll do.   Check your pm. And thank you, really....I'm flattered, sweetie.    :hug:


----------



## Corry (Oct 27, 2004)

Ok, checked my inbox...it says "no new messages"!  Heh heh...I'll check it again when I get home from work!!!


----------



## Karalee (Oct 27, 2004)

Oh Terri, I love that butterfly, the colors from that film are gorgeous.


----------



## ferny (Oct 28, 2004)

Stunning!


*flops onto the floor with a thud*


----------



## Not Neve (Nov 13, 2004)

Terri, please don't think I"m stalking you (because I've commented on a few of your pics today) but I love these.  You really must make some of your work avail to us.  I'd love to purchase a "Terri" original.


----------



## terri (Nov 14, 2004)

Not Neve said:
			
		

> Terri, please don't think I"m stalking you (because I've commented on a few of your pics today) but I love these.  You really must make some of your work avail to us.  I'd love to purchase a "Terri" original.



I wouldn't think you were stalking me!   You stated you haven't been over to this forum for awhile and we've all been busy posting here, so it takes time to catch up with the threads.   I am really flattered you like my stuff!     

The butterfly is already the property of Miss Corry, but I'll try to put more stuff over in my gallery here, if you want to check it out.   Anything ever catches your eye, shoot me a pm.   And thanks!   You made my day.


----------

